# apple cider vinegar



## shepherdmom

Ok I've tried the soft cones and its not working to stop the licking so I'm going in a different direction. I've discovered Tasha likes Apple Cider Vinegar. (cold pressed extra virgin coconut oil was a bust) I've put a little bit on her food at meals for the last couple of days and it seems like her licking has calmed down a lot. My question is how much should I be giving her. I've seen everything from half a teaspoon to a cap full. I feed her twice a day. She is probably just under 80 lbs.


----------



## GypsyGhost

I do a teaspoon twice a day for all of my dogs.


----------



## shepherdmom

GypsyGhost said:


> I do a teaspoon twice a day for all of my dogs.


Thanks... Are all your dogs around German Shepherd size?


----------



## cdwoodcox

I put a cap full in my dogs water bowls daily. They don't seem to notice.


----------



## GypsyGhost

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks... Are all your dogs around German Shepherd size?


My male GSD is 73 lbs, my female GSD is 56 lbs and my pit bull is 55 lbs.


----------



## llombardo

I put about a quarter to half cup in with the water--it's a pretty big bowl.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

• Up to 25# = ½ teaspoon per day
• 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
• 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
• 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.
 
If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the Organic ACV with a Tablespoon or two of low fat/no salt meat broth, then drizzle over food.

Moms


----------



## ausdland

I give 1/2-1 tspn a day to my 62 lb pup with her food. No more yeast or itching. Thanks Moms!


----------



## Heartandsoul

Momto2GSDs said:


> • Up to 25# = ½ teaspoon per day
> • 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
> • 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
> • 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.
> 
> If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the Organic ACV with a Tablespoon or two of low fat/no salt meat broth, then drizzle over food.
> 
> Moms


For a dog, is there any concern with everyday use between the full strength acidity when put in the food and the esophagus? For everyday human use, I read that it should be diluted so I make a lemony, Manuka honey and cinnamon drink for me. It has been an amazing energy booster for me. Wonder if that drink would be good for a dog also.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

@shepherdmom

Make sure it is the Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar. 
This has "the Mother" floating around in the bottle which holds the medicinal properties. 

One of the most popular brands is Bragg's.

Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Heartandsoul said:


> For a dog, is there any concern with everyday use between the* full strength* acidity when put in the food and the esophagus? For everyday human use, I read that it should be diluted so I make a lemony, *Manuka honey* and cinnamon drink for me. It has been an amazing energy booster for me. *Wonder if that drink would be good for a dog also*.



As long as it is mixed with the food or included in the water bowl, full strength Organic ACV is fine.

You "could" give honey but remember it is high in calories and can cause diarrhea in some dogs.

Manuka Honey has antibacterial and anti-inflammatory properties. 
It is fantastic for wounds or infections and hot spots. 
The UMF strength must be at least 10 to 15+ for this type of use.

Raw "Local" Honey (from a honey farm close to where you live) has had success for some dog's allergy condition's.


Moms


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> • Up to 25# = ½ teaspoon per day
> • 25# - 50# = 1 teaspoon per day
> • 50# -75# = 2 teaspoons per day
> • 75# 100# = 1 Tablespoon per day.
> 
> If the dog doesn’t seem to like it, mix the Organic ACV with a Tablespoon or two of low fat/no salt meat broth, then drizzle over food.
> 
> Moms


Actually she seems to really like it. I have just been mixing it in with her food. Thanks for the table. That is helpful.  I've got another question for you if you don't mind. I make my own bone broth, have for years to use as a base for soups and stuff. I usually put in an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic but they get strained out. I've been avoiding giving the dogs anything made with the broth because of the garlic and onions in the base but since they get strained out I don't know if I really need to worry?


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> Actually she seems to really like it. I have just been mixing it in with her food. Thanks for the table. That is helpful.  I've got another question for you if you don't mind. I make my own bone broth have for years to use as a base for soups and stuff. I usually put in an onion and a couple of cloves of garlic but they get strained out. I've been avoiding giving the dogs anything made with the broth because of the garlic and onions in the base but since they get strained out I don't know if I really need to worry?



Garlic is fantastic for dog's!

Great medical properties if fed in the correct amounts! I have a list if you'd like it + statements of support by leading Vet's.

I also have a chart of proper amounts to feed. Some people here feed the Springtime Garlic Powder.

Next time you make your bone broth, just leave out the onions, which should not be fed to our pets. 


Moms


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> @shepherdmom
> 
> Make sure it is the Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar.
> This has "the Mother" floating around in the bottle which holds the medicinal properties.
> 
> One of the most popular brands is Bragg's.
> 
> Moms


Thanks I just looked. I have Heinz but I will keep my eyes out for Bragg the next time.


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> Garlic is fantastic for dog's!
> 
> Great medical properties if fed in the correct amounts! I have a list if you'd like it + statements of support by leading Vet's.
> 
> I also have a chart of proper amounts to feed. Some people here feed the Springtime Garlic Powder.
> 
> Next time you make your bone broth, just leave out the onions, which should not be fed to our pets.
> 
> 
> Moms


I would love charts and the statements of support by leading vets as I am really confused. Is there one type of garlic that is safer than others? I usually grab green garlic from the local farmers market in the spring and then later in the season they get in the regular kind and the elephant ear.


----------



## carmspack

how about this idea 

instead of apple cider vinegar *Braggs raw unfiltered with mother * (not Heinz which is pasteurized !) 
do some home fermenting of apples .

organic apples -- Body Ecology Culture Starter - clean glass jars - and away you go.

the dog , or yourself will get a multitude of benefits from the probiotics and fibre and pectin --- so much more 
so easy to make


----------



## shepherdmom

carmspack said:


> how about this idea
> 
> instead of apple cider vinegar *Braggs raw unfiltered with mother * (not Heinz which is pasteurized !)
> do some home fermenting of apples .
> 
> organic apples -- Body Ecology Culture Starter - clean glass jars - and away you go.
> 
> the dog , or yourself will get a multitude of benefits from the probiotics and fibre and pectin --- so much more
> so easy to make












Thanks for the idea. So far I have seen a decrease in the licking at herself so it appears to be working. I'm not sure I have a big enough kitchen to set up production of my own.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> I would love charts and the statements of support by leading vets as I am really confused. Is there one type of garlic that is safer than others? I usually grab green garlic from the local farmers market in the spring and then later in the season they get in the regular kind and the elephant ear.


 Garlic:

Dr. Dave Summers, Nutritionist: It was not until the late 1990s that research was done on the effect of garlic on dogs. In 2000 a research paper was published which tested a garlic extract on dogs. The dogs did not show any observable toxicity symptoms, but there was a definite effect on the red blood cells. In the conclusions the researchers stated: “we believe that foods containing garlic should be avoided for use in dogs.” This led to a flurry of warnings and panic that garlic should also be removed from dog foods. *The problem with the researchers’ statement (and many of the subsequent quotations of the study) is that they did not consider the relevance of the level of garlic extract used in the experiment, compared to the level included in dog foods.* In their research they fed a garlic extract equivalent to 60 g of garlic to dog weighing approximately 12 kg. A 12 kg dog will normally eat between 150 to 200 g of food. Therefore, if the food was about 30% garlic the researchers’ concerns would be valid. The Reality of Garlic in Dog Food: When garlic is added for flavor, the maximum usage level is around 3 g per kilogram of food. Our 12 kg dog eating 200 g of food would eat approximately 0.6 g per day. To achieve the health benefits of garlic, the usage level is around 1.5 g of garlic per kilogram of food. A 12 kg dog would eat about 0.3 g a day. *It is very apparent that these levels are nowhere close to the levels used in their experiment, and at these levels research had not shown any effect of garlic on red blood cells.* *The confusion comes from not considering the dosage rate. *https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?id=125654427474116&story_fbid=643173565722197

*Garlic for Dogs - Health Benefits*
Garlic has been used for thousands of years in Chinese and Ayurvedic medicine. It contains at least 30 compounds that have been found to be useful for a variety of conditions from skin disorders to cancer. In fact, holistic veterinarians have been recommending garlic for many years for its multiple health benefits. 
Below are the main health benefits of garlic for dogs: 

· *Boosting the Immune System*
Garlic stimulates immune functions in the bloodstream by increasing the activities of killer cells (cells that seek out and destroy invading microbes and cancer cells). It is therefore beneficial for dogs with suppressed immune systems and dogs fighting cancer. Moderate garlic supplementation in the diets of even healthy dogs can boost their immunity and prevent cancer.
· *Fighting Bacterial/Viral/Fungal Infections*
Garlic is a powerful antimicrobial and antibiotic and is effective in fighting various forms of internal or external bacterial, viral, or fungal infection, including parasites (e.g tapeworms) and protozoan organisms (e.g. giardia). 
Fresh garlic fed as part of a dog's diet can fight infections of the mouth, throat, respiratory tract, stomach, or intestines. Crushed garlic diluted in olive oil can be used as a topical antiseptic for minor injuries, ear infections or ear mites.
· *Enhancing Liver Function*
Garlic has detoxifying effects. At least six compounds contained in garlic can enhance liver function by helping the liver to eliminate toxins from the body, thereby preventing toxic accumulation that may lead to cancerous growths.
· *Lowering Blood Cholesterol and Triglyceride Levels*
Uncooked garlic mixed in with food helps to lower blood cholesterol and triglyceride levels in dogs, making it useful for certain breeds (e.g. miniature schnauzers, beagles) that are predisposed to hyperlipidemia, a condition in which the amount of fats (lipids) in the blood are elevated. 
· *Cardiovascular Tonic*
A compound in garlic is effective at preventing blood clot formation in the vascular system. It can also reduce cholesterol levels and fat buildup in the arteries (atherosclerosis). Therefore, it is an excellent cardiovascular tonic for older dogs.
· *Tick/Flea Repellent*
The exact reason and extent of garlic's effect on tick and flea prevention is not clear. It may be due to the odor released through the dog's skin as the compounds in garlic are metabolized. Whatever the reason, there are a lot of anecdotal reports on the effectiveness of garlic (especially in combination with brewer's yeast) as a tick/flea repellent. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html#top

>Dr. Lisa S. Newman,ND, PH.D. : Garlic itself simply does not contain the same concentration of thiosulphate as onions do. In fact, it is barely traceable in garlic, and is readily excreted from the body. Despite this, garlic is falling victim to mass hysteria. There are 51,174 websites devoted to warnings about the toxicity of garlic. Yet there is little scientific data to back this claim other than those small amounts of thiosulphate. There are still over 400,000 sites proclaiming the benefits of garlic, many from reputable holistic veterinarians who have widely used it in their practice for many years.
http://animalwellnessmagazine.com/is-garlic-safe-or-not/

>William PollaK DVM “Not only does it repel parasites internally, it also promotes gastrointestinal health and eases arthritic pain.”

>Martin Goldstein *DVM*: The Nature of Healing: pg. 63 – “Addresses digestive tract problems and it’s a very effective natural antidote to fleas. Pg. 148 – A natural antibiotic and aide in digestion, rich in vitamins A,B complex and C, proteins and trace minerals and it an excellent antibacterial agent and antioxidant. It may also boost liver function and prevent heart disease, cancer and other degenerative diseases---and basically do everything but make your pet fly! :+). Pg. 242 = Respiratory Problems: “Garlic, goldenseal, and propolis, all with natural antibiotic properties are also useful.” 

>Earl Mindell *– R.Ph., Ph.D.* : Nutrition & Health for Dogs: pg. 90 – Garlic strengthens the immune system and has antibiotic, antiviral, and antiparasitic properties. Garlic has a long illustrious career as a healing agent. Garlic has been found to inactivate cancer-causing substances and aids in destroying parasite.
DOSE; 2 clove per day, depending on size of dog will help to maintain a strong immune system.” Pg. 130 – Garlic helps keep your dog’s blood and blood vessels clean, and it helps reduce blockages that may already exist. “

>Richard H. Pitcairn *DVM*: Natural Health for Dogs and Cats: Pg. 36 – “Not only is garlic tasty to many pets, it also helps to tone up the digestive tract and discourage worms and other parasites including fleas.” Pg. 87 – Garlic is also indicated for animals that tend to be overweight, suffer hip pain from arthritis or dysplasia.”
>Martin Zucker/Carvel Tiekert *DVM* (founder of American Holistic Vet Medical Assoc): The Veterinarians’ Guide To Natural Remedies for Dogs: pg. 158 Robert Golstein *VMD*: “Garlic is an all-around immune system and cardiovascular tonic.” 

>Denise Flaim/Michael W. Fox *DVM*: The Holistic Dog Book: pg. 31 – Garlic is the too-good-to-be-true herb! Garlic stimulates liver function, flushes out toxins, and reduces free radicals that can cause cancer, boosts the immune system and acts as a germicide. In addition to helping stave off and treat viruses, tumors and parasites and fungus, garlic lovers high blood pressure and improves digestion. It is also a natural flea preventive.” Pg. 192 – Garlics abilities to stimulate immune function are arguably unrivaled in the plant world! It’s an inexpensive and invaluable supplement for your dogs’ diet, not just in the case of a cancer diagnosis, but THROUGHOUT HIS ENTIRE LIFE.”

>Dr. Karen Becker, *DVM*: “Other safe alternatives to chemical pest repellents include cedar oil (specifically formulated to be applied to pets) and natural food-grade diatomaceous earth (DE) (both of which can be applied directly to your pet's skin and coat – follow label application instructions), and fresh garlic.”


>Dr. Deva Khalsa *V.M.D., C.V.A., F.B.I.H*. - a Fellow and Professor of the British Institute of Homeopathy: Natural Dog: “Modern science has also established the fact that garlic boosts immunity, gets rid of bacterial, viral and fungal infections, enhances liver function, helps detoxify the cells in the body, lowers cholesterol and triglycerides in the blood and even fights cancer. Knowledge is a powerful thing, *but astute pet owners should gather all the data about garlic before shunning this celebrated bulb.* A study suggested that when garlic is fed in excessive quantities (5 grams of whole garlic per kilogram of the dog’s body weight), it might cause damage to the red blood cells of dogs. (See the study here) Considering the data presented in this study, *the average 75 pound Golden Retriever would need to eat five full heads of garlic or about 75 cloves of garlic in each meal before there would be any adverse effect on the red blood cells. *Similarly, a dog weighing a mere 10 lbs would need to eat 25 grams of garlic – about half an entire head of garlic, or about 6 to 8 garlic cloves in every meal to experience any adverse effects. Furthermore, the total reported adverse effects from garlic add up to a non-event over the past 22 years. The National Animal Supplement Council responsibly records both Adverse Events and Serious Adverse Events resulting from the use of natural products.”


>Juliette de Bairacli Levy (Grandmother of everything natural): her book: The Complete Herbal Handbook For The Dog And Cat: “Add lots of garlic to the animals diet and put apple cider vinegar into the water bowl.” “Garlic repels fleas and internal parasites.”


>Marina Zacharias – Homeotoxicologist: “GARLIC: One of the most powerful and well-studied herbs. Russian scientists have acclaimed garlic as an internal purifier of the greatest importance. It is highly antiseptic and works throughout all parts of the body. It is used in many parts of the world as a general antibiotic. It is very effective on the digestive tract by stimulating secretions and gut contractions. Increased bile secretion cleanses the liver and aids in the detoxifying of the entire body. Garlic also improves the assimilation of vitamin B, which is particularly important to the nervous system. It also helps to increase the blood flow to the tissues, which in turn supplies greater oxygen to the cells for the much needed maintenance and repair functions of the body.”


>Gregory Tilford – Animal Herbalist: “Researchers have found that allicin may be more effective against harmful microbes than tetracycline; a frequently prescribed antibiotic drug2. And, unlike conventional antibiotics, garlic works against many forms of virus, and won’t compromise populations of beneficial flora in the digestive tract when ingested in the appropriate amounts.”

>Karen Rosenfeld The Ottawa Valley Dog Whisperer- Canine holistic wellness adviser, dog behaviorist: “Garlic is a powerful, natural broad-spectrum antibiotic. Garlic is also an antioxidant, anti-allergen, antibacterial, anti-fungal, anti-protozoan, anti-viral and anti-carcinogen. Garlic contains germanium, an anti-cancer agent and an anti-protozoan. Garlic can also be used topically to treat specific ailments - for example ear mite infestation and ear infections. 
Garlic also contains sulfur - a natural insect repellent! 
When garlic is ingested in reasonable amounts there are no harmful results - only benefits.”

>Kymythy Schultze C.C.N., A.H.I.– Natural Nutrition For Dogs & Cats: Pg. 110 – Vegetables to add to diet: carrots, sweet potatoes, garlic, broccoli, squash, celery, parsley, ginger, wheatgrass.


>Andrea Partee: Author and natural heath care coach for dogs: “I feed garlic because common sense and an objective look at both the risks and benefits of garlic tell me it can provide great benefits to dogs with minimal risk.”
“Garlic is great for dogs that suffer from atopic dermatitis, as it stimulates the immune system and has anti-bacterial, as well as anti-fungal properties. However, be aware that too much garlic can be toxic. Garlic is often used to control fleas as well. If you feed fresh garlic, use 1 clove per 10 to 30 pounds of body weight”


*Per Dr. Pitcairn:*
DOSAGE
*1/8 tsp to each cup of food 
OR
*10 to 15 pounds – half a clove
*20 to 40 pounds – 1 clove
*45 to 70 pounds – 2 cloves
*75 to 90 pounds – 2 and a half cloves
*100 pounds and over – 3 cloves

I have used Dr. Pitcairn's chart for many years, on multiple dogs.
I use fresh regular garlic (organic when I can get it) put thru a press.

Another way, is to purchase a jar of Organic (chopped or minced) Garlic in WATER. Use measurements on jar for amount of cloves desired.

Also, here is the site for powdered Garlic I mentioned called Bug Off by Springtime. VERY easy to use: https://www.springtimeinc.com/product/bug-off-garlic-dogs/All-Natural-Dog-Supplements


*NOTES: 
"Since garlic affects blood clotting don’t use it two weeks before any scheduled surgery." Dog's Naturally

*Garlic can interact with several types of medications. Here’s the short list: · Immune suppressants
· Heart medications
· Chemotherapy drugs
· Blood thinners
· Insulin
· Antacids
· High blood pressure drugs.
Don’t use garlic if your dog is on any of these drugs.
Garlic For Dogs: Poison Or Medicine? - Dogs Naturally Magazine 


Hope that helps!
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> Thanks I just looked. I have Heinz but I will keep my eyes out for Bragg the next time.


Yes, the Organic Apple Cider Vinegar is completely different from the processed plain vinegar's like Heinz.

You can purchase it at a local health food store. More and more grocery stores are now stocking it!

Moms


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> Yes, the Organic Apple Cider Vinegar is completely different from the processed plain vinegar's like Heinz.
> 
> You can purchase it at a local health food store. More and more grocery stores are now stocking it!
> 
> Moms


So even though Heinz bottle says unfiltered with the mother it is still processed?

I am so lost as to what is or isn't processed or healthy anymore.

There is quite a debate here in my little town, the guy who runs a local farmers market will go out back and pick a tomato from his garden isn't considered as healthy as going to the big box store and buying one labeled as organic because he doesn't go through all the hoops and fill out all the paperwork to be considered organic.  His is fresh grown picked in front of me and tastes a heck of a lot better than what I can buy in the store. Unfortunately a lot of people have gotten involved and are trying to make him jump through those paperwork hoops. Even though he is considered a small farmer and isn't supposed to need to go through those hoops. It's sad. I think they are going to put him out of business. So I will have no choice but to buy through walmart again. Ugh. Its not like we have a have a lot of choice here unless we want to drive


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> Garlic:
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!
> Moms


Thank You!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> So even though Heinz bottle says unfiltered with the mother it is still processed?
> 
> No, sorry, I couldn't read the "Unfiltered" on the picture.
> 
> This Heinz is Unfiltered and does contain "the Mother" but.....
> it is not Organic or NON-GMO, which Bragg's is. So it's just personal preference.
> 
> I am so lost as to what is or isn't processed or healthy anymore.
> 
> There is quite a debate here in my little town, the guy who runs a local farmers market will go out back and pick a tomato from his garden isn't considered as healthy as going to the big box store and buying one labeled as organic because he doesn't go through all the hoops and fill out all the paperwork to be considered organic.  His is fresh grown picked in front of me and tastes a heck of a lot better than what I can buy in the store. Unfortunately a lot of people have gotten involved and are trying to make him jump through those paperwork hoops. Even though he is considered a small farmer and isn't supposed to need to go through those hoops.
> *Here is why per USDA Organic 101 :* https://www.usda.gov/media/blog/2013/05/17/organic-101-can-gmos-be-used-organic-products
> *The use of genetic engineering, or genetically modified organisms (GMOs), is prohibited in organic products.* This means an organic farmer can’t plant GMO seeds, an organic cow can’t eat GMO alfalfa or corn, and an organic soup producer can’t use any GMO ingredients. To meet the USDA organic regulations, farmers and processors must show they aren’t using GMOs and that they are protecting their products from contact with prohibited substances, such as GMOs, from farm to table. Organic operations implement preventive practices based on site-specific risk factors, such as neighboring conventional farms or shared farm equipment or processing facilities. For example, some farmers plant their seeds early or late to avoid organic and GMO crops flowering at the same time (which can cause cross-pollination). Others harvest crops prior to flowering or sign cooperative agreements with neighboring farms to avoid planting GMO crops next to organic ones. Farmers also designate the edges of their land as a buffer zone where the land is managed organically, but the crops aren’t sold as organic. Any shared farm or processing equipment must be thoroughly cleaned to prevent unintended exposure to GMOs or prohibited substances.
> All of these measures are documented in the organic farmer’s organic system plan. This written plan describes the substances and practices to be used, including physical barriers to prevent contact of organic crops with prohibited substances or the products of “excluded methods” such as GMOs. On-site inspections and records verify that farmers are following their organic system plan. Additionally, certifying agents conduct residue testing to determine if these preventive practices are adequate to avoid contact with substances such as prohibited pesticides, antibiotics, and GMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Moms


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> shepherdmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even though Heinz bottle says unfiltered with the mother it is still processed?
> 
> No, sorry, I couldn't read the "Unfiltered" on the picture.
> 
> This Heinz is Unfiltered and does contain "the Mother" but.....
> it is not Organic or NON-GMO, which Bragg's is. So it's just personal preference.
> 
> I am so lost as to what is or isn't processed or healthy anymore.
> 
> There is quite a debate here in my little town, the guy who runs a local farmers market will go out back and pick a tomato from his garden isn't considered as healthy as going to the big box store and buying one labeled as organic because he doesn't go through all the hoops and fill out all the paperwork to be considered organic.  His is fresh grown picked in front of me and tastes a heck of a lot better than what I can buy in the store. Unfortunately a lot of people have gotten involved and are trying to make him jump through those paperwork hoops. Even though he is considered a small farmer and isn't supposed to need to go through those hoops.
> *Here is why per USDA Organic 101 :* https://www.usda.gov/media/blog/2013/05/17/organic-101-can-gmos-be-used-organic-products
> *The use of genetic engineering, or genetically modified organisms (GMOs), is prohibited in organic products.* This means an organic farmer can’t plant GMO seeds, an organic cow can’t eat GMO alfalfa or corn, and an organic soup producer can’t use any GMO ingredients. To meet the USDA organic regulations, farmers and processors must show they aren’t using GMOs and that they are protecting their products from contact with prohibited substances, such as GMOs, from farm to table. Organic operations implement preventive practices based on site-specific risk factors, such as neighboring conventional farms or shared farm equipment or processing facilities. For example, some farmers plant their seeds early or late to avoid organic and GMO crops flowering at the same time (which can cause cross-pollination). Others harvest crops prior to flowering or sign cooperative agreements with neighboring farms to avoid planting GMO crops next to organic ones. Farmers also designate the edges of their land as a buffer zone where the land is managed organically, but the crops aren’t sold as organic. Any shared farm or processing equipment must be thoroughly cleaned to prevent unintended exposure to GMOs or prohibited substances.
> All of these measures are documented in the organic farmer’s organic system plan. This written plan describes the substances and practices to be used, including physical barriers to prevent contact of organic crops with prohibited substances or the products of “excluded methods” such as GMOs. On-site inspections and records verify that farmers are following their organic system plan. Additionally, certifying agents conduct residue testing to determine if these preventive practices are adequate to avoid contact with substances such as prohibited pesticides, antibiotics, and GMOs.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> Moms
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so next time braggs it is if I can find it local
> 
> Thanks for the info! Very interesting reading.
> 
> I'm still not sure why that applies to this guy. He is one old guy with a small 5 acre parcel in the middle of the desert with nothing nearby. And I mean nothing but sagebrush and dirt... He isn't claiming to be organic, but he is the ONLY source for fresh grown local produce. Otherwise its a 30 min drive to the Walmart. We have 2 casinos, 3 liquor stores and a dollar store. It's very frustrating when local idiots sabotage one of the few good things about living in a small town.
Click to expand...


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> Garlic is fantastic for dog's!
> 
> Great medical properties if fed in the correct amounts! I have a list if you'd like it + statements of support by leading Vet's.
> 
> I also have a chart of proper amounts to feed. Some people here feed the Springtime Garlic Powder.
> 
> Next time you make your bone broth, just leave out the onions, which should not be fed to our pets.
> 
> 
> Moms


Sorry I just thought of one more question.... So if the amount of Garlic used in the study was super high, would that be the case with the onions as well? I use one onion to 6-8 quarts of bone broth. I hate to leave the onion flavoring out.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

shepherdmom said:


> Sorry I just thought of one more question.... So if the amount of Garlic used in the study was super high, would that be the case with the onions as well? I use one onion to 6-8 quarts of bone broth. I hate to leave the onion flavoring out.



You can use 1 or 2 cloves of Garlic in your mix but I would definitely leave the Onions out of your bone broth, if sharing it with your dog, and season your own portion with Onion Powder. 

Dr. Sophia Yin:
"You're probably asking yourself, “What dog or cat with brains would eat onions?” Well, the onions don't have to be raw. They can be fried as in onion rings, dehydrated, as in Lipton Soup, or prepared in some other tasty form such as sautéed with mushrooms and steak, or hidden in a souffle. In a scattered rash of cat onion toxicity cases a number of years back, the culprit was onion powder used to flavor some baby foods. Veterinarians often temporarily feed meat baby food to cats who are infirmed and unwilling to eat their regular foods. So when the baby food formulations changed, some cats took a turn for the worse while under veterinary care. Due to public pressure baby foods no longer contain onion powder." 


Moms


----------



## shepherdmom

Momto2GSDs said:


> You can use 1 or 2 cloves of Garlic in your mix but I would definitely leave the Onions out of your bone broth, if sharing it with your dog, and season your own portion with Onion Powder.
> 
> Dr. Sophia Yin:
> "You're probably asking yourself, “What dog or cat with brains would eat onions?” Well, the onions don't have to be raw. They can be fried as in onion rings, dehydrated, as in Lipton Soup, or prepared in some other tasty form such as sautéed with mushrooms and steak, or hidden in a souffle. In a scattered rash of cat onion toxicity cases a number of years back, the culprit was onion powder used to flavor some baby foods. Veterinarians often temporarily feed meat baby food to cats who are infirmed and unwilling to eat their regular foods. So when the baby food formulations changed, some cats took a turn for the worse while under veterinary care. Due to public pressure baby foods no longer contain onion powder."
> 
> 
> Moms



Interesting, Thanks!


----------

